# Bleb revision



## paula f3

I have a doc that did a bleb revision for failed trabeculectomy, pt has uncontrolled glaucoma, op report states : a 30gauge needle was advanced and passed and swept beneath the previously created trabeculectomy flap to loosen the adhesions.  A good bleb formation was noted.
I am guesing that Cpt code would be 66250, the physician office is telling me 66185.  Please help.


----------



## bella2

66185 is the code I use for revision of a bleb, check to see if your documentation supports the code, its' the revision of an aqueous shunt.
Hope this helps,
Bella


----------

